# Why people part out??????



## cyberpaull (Jan 11, 2012)

I can understand why someone would part out with a bike  60% maybe 70% complete that need a lot of work. I cannot understand why someone would take a good complete bicycle, break it down just to make a extra buck. It just seems wrong. Are times that tuff or is it just greed?


----------



## bricycle (Jan 11, 2012)

To be honest, I don't condone it, but I have done it my self. Let me explain... Example: 1950 restored straightbar Schwinn. No body here at the time was willing to give me what I had in it ($752), never mind all the time spent (I don't count that). I later dropped price to $650...still could not get that! So I parted it out, and guess what? I got $1125 for all the parts. Same thing with 1952 Black Phantom I had. Except I didn't qiute break even on that, which is cool too.
So It isn't always the case where some one is trying to make $. They just don't want to loose $.....
PS: also alot of folks don't want to pay the shipping costs either ($60-$120!!!)


----------



## t4man (Jan 11, 2012)

*money*

I know some guys that take a bike, sell all the desireable parts and use the remaining parts for a "rat" bike.

I personally have a hard time breaking up a complete classic bike thats been together for years.

That being said I did part out an X-53 that was missing key pieces. Aprox 1 month later a guy about 50 miles from me had all the parts I needed. Lesson learned, be patient.


----------



## bikewhorder (Jan 11, 2012)

I used to be strongly opposed to it but its really not such a bad thing depending on how nice the bike is.  I think if its got nice original paint then you should keep the painted parts together, but other than that I don't have a problem with it.  There's a much greater demand for the parts than the whole bike, once you have a bike that just needs a few parts to be complete then you'll understand it better.  It is a real shame in some cases, but I think in the grand scheme of things its really not that big a deal, 1000 years from now I doubt anyone will care.


----------



## bricycle (Jan 11, 2012)

t4man said:


> I know some guys that take a bike, sell all the desireable parts and use the remaining parts for a "rat" bike.
> 
> I personally have a hard time breaking up a complete classic bike thats been together for years.
> 
> That being said I did part out an X-53 that was missing key pieces. Aprox 1 month later a guy about 50 miles from me had all the parts I needed. Lesson learned, be patient.




Yea, be patient.. good advice!!


----------



## sloar (Jan 11, 2012)

one good thing about parting out a bike is yeah you might be killing that bike but you are helping maybe 5-10 people restore their bikes. kind of like organ donors.


----------



## dfa242 (Jan 11, 2012)

Another good thing about it, for those of us who crave original bikes, is since it's so rare that you do come across an original that hasn't been messed with, it makes the find all that much sweeter.  It's always been about the thrill of the hunt for me.


----------



## greenephantom (Jan 11, 2012)

Personally I think it's a real shame when desireable model decent original paint bikes get parted out.

As a previous poster pointed out, folks often aren't willing to pony up a fair price for a complete original.  Buying a complete original bike is the least expensive and most satisfying way to go, and it seems that many collectors just don't understand this.  Decent originals are getting rarer every day.  I think there's a mistaken belief that it's somehow less expensive to put a bike together from parts, but this is almost never the case, especially with desirable models.  Once more collectors figure out that complete originals are the way to go, then this will increase demand and bump prices up.   But as is often the case, nice complete original bikes get parted so that other folks can piece together re-paints.

Don't get me wrong, I've parted out many bikes and bought many parts from parted bikes.  With some bikes their best use is to be parted to supply parts for others.  Some bikes should really be left complete.

And yeah, I get that lots of people like to build bikes up from parts, it's fun, I've done it too.  But part of the hobby, in my opinion, is about caretaking worthy bikes.

Cheers, Geoff


----------



## PhattCatBicycles (Jan 11, 2012)

*I dont*

It's all about the greenbacks.  I've bought parts but always sell whole bicycles. I have bought junk bikes for the few good parts I can get off of them for other bikes and just to have some extra parts.  I've been told by this one collector that vintage bicycles are worth more in parts then in the bicycle it's self.


----------



## catfish (Jan 11, 2012)

You'll hate me for saying this...... But I've parted out over 100 bikes. Maybe 200. I've bought at least 50 bikes just to get the head badge...... But by no means am I parting out 100% complete original bikes. Mostly stuff that is a 5 or less on a 1 to 10 scale. And usually they are missing parts. And if the parts I have can help someone else finish a bike they are working on, so be it. I've offered up lots of complete bikes for sale here. That I end up parting out. Mostly because after having it listed for a few weeks without any interest, other CABErs will ask me to part it out. And once there is enough interest in most of the parts, parts it is. I've seen it happen with a lot of bikes other people have tried to sell here as well. And you always get a few people saying what a shame is is to "part that bike out".... It may be a shame, but they don't step up to buy it either. If I can part out one bike, and send parts to a few people that need them, I think that's better for the hobby.


----------



## hzqw2l (Jan 11, 2012)

*why?*

Interesting topic Catfish.

If you're in the hobby long enough you will probably part out a bike or two.   I have parted out plenty of girls bikes that were less than complete and a few boys models that were too far gone to reclaim. 

Condition, completeness and desireability are key factors when I decide to part a bike out.

We all collect for different reasons.  I recently sold a cycle truck to another collector who wanted it for a certain part.  I got what I wanted for it and he got to part it out and get his part for free.  He probably even made a few bucks.  I hated to see it get parted but my control over it ended when I sold it as a complete bike.

I think there are times when parting out complete original survivor bikes is just plain wrong but if you put one together from parts and can't get your money out of it then no big deal if you part it.


----------



## frankabr. (Jan 11, 2012)

*We Learn From The Car Business*

I used to ask the same question.   But look at say, a 2001 Honda CRV.  It will Bluebook at around $5000.   A junkyard version is worth over $15000 in parts.   It's a shame,  but the same thing goes for bicycles.  

As for me, those bicycles I want,  I keep.   Those that need more work and effort than I care to give,  I part out.   Deciding what to keep and what to sell is sometimes not any easy decision.   But if you part out a bike in order to obtain funds to purchase something you really want,  than thats a reasonably prudent way to upgrade your collection.   And that's what makes bicycle collecting great.   You can put in a little work and effort,  and come out ahead.

Best regards,  F.A.


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Jan 11, 2012)

I have been parting out restored bikes, parts bikes for years.  It adds to the hobby. It makes me happy and lots of customers love to get a chance to finish their projects which is no easy task as you can't walk into a modern day bicycle shop and say i want that neck or that tank...unless they specialize in old bikes and these days around here those bike shops are long gone.  I have sold complete original bikes and high end complete restorations for top dollar.,,,it makes economical sense and i dont feel guilty when I tell the customer all the work is done....its worth the money and you can ride it now. The only time ill part out an original bike is when there is damage to a major part of the bike such as the fork, frame, or tank... where finding the original part in the same condition will be next to impossible....often times i have seen original bikes with bent parts/ rust holes from acid damage/ wore out rubber or chrome plating that is so far gone that the cost of replating doesnt make sense unless youre cool with a plater or you are in the plating business...then you have not much to worry about.  I have brought back presentable looking originals by simply getting better condition plated parts to original paint bikes....when you do that....you are a bit skilled-patient-and clever as a good working condition bike to me is far better than some heap that is creeking, wiggling, and crunching....my 2 cents ....just say-n....check my pics for recent bikes ive pieced together....it make sense if you know what you are doing. ...the first pic is of a hornet found dirty and stashed in a wood shop.....last four bikes are bikes i pieced together...cleaned...or added better parts to look and run better...with the phantom i painted it myself...stripped it after i did the two tone...sold it cheap 1200.00 as the winning bidder lowballed me after he won it for 1500.00 on the bay ugh!....the green one only needed better tires and since it also was stashed in wood shop needed a good cleaning...i had sold it to so called collector on the bay ....he won it at 1600.00 and ended up paying paying 1100.00 because it was not a prewar...gad dam...that made me pissed...as i stated it was post war and gave him the year...he didnt last to long on the bay and people wised up to what he was doing....over bidding then complaining to get a lower price....the bay people did nothing when i complained to them about this guy even tho they said they would....hard lesson to learn


----------



## catfish (Jan 11, 2012)

A lot of the bikes I've parted out have been girls bikes too. Many times I bike a bike just for one or two parts I need. Or the badge only. Some times I'll sell the whole bike without a badge. But it is true, you can do better most of the time selling the parts instead of the whole bike.And believe me, it was hard the first time I bought a bike just for the head badge..... But I got over it. 



hzqw2l said:


> Interesting topic Catfish.
> 
> If you're in the hobby long enough you will probably part out a bike or two.   I have parted out plenty of girls bikes that were less than complete and a few boys models that were too far gone to reclaim.
> 
> ...


----------



## Larmo63 (Jan 11, 2012)

*Hey Brian....*

Okay, I give up, I'll take that straight bar for $650 bucks......


----------



## old hotrod (Jan 11, 2012)

I hate to see it, try not to participate in it and have ponied up and protected a few of the bikes when they do come up but I can't afford to do too much...and at the same time, I have had to buy parts from people that are buying these complete originals and parting them out so I (the customer) am as much a part of the problem (supply and demand) as the sellers so it will always be a significant part of our hobby and the difference between "bike people" and people in it for the bucks...


----------



## bricycle (Jan 11, 2012)

Larmo63 said:


> Okay, I give up, I'll take that straight bar for $650 bucks......




Wish I still had her, she was a sweet ride.....


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Jan 11, 2012)

I found this green So called restored 1953 panther about 3 years ago in santa cruz...well once you study the pic you see...a few things, the fork, the rocket ray, and the tank were painted not coach green but some forrest green color that was a little off...and the tanks decal was laid down a little off...after being excited like for about a month..it was parted it out as the coach green parts that i needed in original paint were not to be found....


----------



## Wayne Adam (Jan 11, 2012)

*Nasty bike Organ Doner*

This past summer I picked up a 1938 ladies Wards Hawthorne. Every part of it was complety brush painted with red primer over lots of rust & rot.
I paid $60.00 bucks for the bike. I listed it three time on Epay for $90.00, but no bidders. I ended up parting it out for over $650.00!. I got $152. for the seat,
45.00 for rear defender, $148.00 for the handlebars, etc. The people who received the parts were happy, and now their bikes can have a fuller life.
Even some CABE members received some of those parts. I have attached a picture of that bike. I only part out in extreme cases................Wayne
PS...Bricycle is happy when I part out bikes!


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Jan 11, 2012)

*A tale of 2 1951 Phantoms*

Well let me explain a little story about 2 phantoms I sold over the years...both black/red..one lacked the rack and tail light.  SO the picture on the left sold for 1200.00 ((complete))with the original rack and original light....the picture on the right i parted out ...now with out a rack and a light sold in pieces for 2400.00 <--(parted out)...both dated 1951...so you can see why some of us part out...im not an evil man...supply and demand is just a mother f****r ...dont hate the player...hate the game.  heres the kicker....i sold the complete one after the parted out one thinking i was gonna cash in as i was selling it whole and in better condition....i was dead wrong....both went on the bay...on the one to the left I had collected months worth of parts and spent hours sanding and removing paint...collected as good original chrome parts as i could find...straight as an arrow everything....carefully masked the paint for the two tone...laid down to the T decals in correct position and blended in parts close to the same age......on the phantom on the right I didnt do a darn thing....just cleaned it....in most other things hard work pays off....in the bike hobby, restored or even partial restored bicycles scares too many people...as only experienced people can tell the repro parts from the original parts


----------



## kngtmat (Jan 11, 2012)

I don't like it either but all I can find at a price i could afford is missing a lot of original parts like my Spaceliner that a previous owner made into a Klunker which the only things on it that are original is the fork and the rims while everything else is gone like the seat, seat post, handlebars, stem or changed like the rear hub to a Shimano 5 speed & what ever company made the front hub.


Some day I would like to have the tank that someone else who likes Spaceliners without it doesn't want, I think it looks good without the tank as well but I think having it is a little better.


----------



## scrubbinrims (Jan 11, 2012)

That fella Bricycle is an enabler...I would have so much less to atone for without that devil on my shoulder.
Kidding...

It's been well said and I have little to add, but I was challenged by LD to "evolve" away from parting bicycles so I have flip flopped, floppy flipped on the issue.
I try to extract only what I need from a bicycle (typically a women's), with limits on the extent and not from the core (frame/fork/fenders/tank), so it can be appreciated by a non-collector, refurbished.
For example, I may buy a girls bike for a dropstand, tires or a light...if a replace with a kickstand, Chinese rubber, it doesn't make a difference to a new owner just looking for something vintage and unique.
It's a slippery slope and subjective, but the parts have to come from somewhere. 

You need to only look around the room to understand what the underlying problem is...

Chris


----------



## MrColumbia (Jan 12, 2012)

scrubbinrims said:


> That fella Bricycle is an enabler...I would have so much less to atone for without that devil on my shoulder.
> Kidding...
> 
> It's been well said and I have little to add, but I was challenged by LD to "evolve" away from parting bicycles so I have flip flopped, floppy flipped on the issue.
> ...




Great point. We all have purchased parts for our projects that came from complete bikes at some point. We were glad to have those parts available. The simple fact is that some bikes have to die for others to live. Look at it this way, if every bike ever made was still out there none of them would be rare or collectable, just common.


----------



## Rear Facing Drop Out (Jan 12, 2012)

*part it out*

I used to be ANTI part out but I dont care too much any more. I am into stingrays too and I see those get ripped apart too. What does get under my skin is repainting good original paint jobs. I used to sand blast for a bike painter and it would kill me to blast off very good orig paint. I would try to replace with part more suitable for repaint but I was not always able to. 
I did sell a whole bike to a guy at a swap meet and he had to have the bike just like he had when he was young...few minutes later it was parted out on his table!!! last time I sold him anything. If you dont want a bike parted out, buy it.


----------



## ohdeebee (Jan 12, 2012)

Rear Facing Drop Out said:


> I used to be ANTI part out but I dont care too much any more. I am into stingrays too and I see those get ripped apart too. What does get under my skin is repainting good original paint jobs. I used to sand blast for a bike painter and it would kill me to blast off very good orig paint. I would try to replace with part more suitable for repaint but I was not always able to.
> I did sell a whole bike to a guy at a swap meet and he had to have the bike just like he had when he was young...few minutes later it was parted out on his table!!! last time I sold him anything. If you dont want a bike parted out, buy it.




Took the words right out of my mouth. Save the paint, everything else is replaceable (for the most part).


----------



## bricycle (Jan 12, 2012)

To date, I have not parted out a decent or better original paint bike, they deserve to keep on truck'n if they made it this long.... I do take (buy) frames that are decent and build complete bike out of them for the same reason...too good to see repainted!


----------



## catfish (Jan 12, 2012)

bricycle said:


> To date, I have not parted out a decent or better original paint bike, they deserve to keep on truck'n if they made it this long.... I do take (buy) frames that are decent and build complete bike out of them for the same reason...too good to see repainted!




It works both ways too.   I've actually built up bikes that I have in my collection right now from just a good original paint frame.... It takes some time, but you can find all the parts, with the same paint, and patina.


----------



## partsguy (Jan 12, 2012)

If you guys want a good laugh, I suggest looking at my older posts, from back in the dinosaur days! I used to be like every other new guy...hated to see anything old get scrapped or parted out. Used to think every single Classic Bike can be saved. Back then I only owned a 1963 Columbia Torpedo ladies frame and newly bought 1963 Huffy men's frame. The Huffy was a much better deal, the Columbia was a curb find, but still cost me more money, I dread to think of the numbers. The Huffy was done and i've moved to other bikes since. The only ladies frame bike I currently have ANY interest in is a 1966 Spaceliner, which has been in my family since the 1980s. It also has a story behind it. Neat to restore, but I've kicked around a thought of parting it out but never have the guts. Long story short, I've come to realize that the more work I do, the older I get (a young 18 now), the more wrenches I turn, the more I realize that you just can't save them all. I saw a beautiful 1940s Monark mens frame get parted on eBay. Do I like that? No. Could it be worse? YES! Just be glad these bikes aren't totally destroyed in the crusher and the parts help out numerous other bikes.

I strongly believe that most guys who hoard bikes in fear of them being parted out versus restored, have never truly tried to bring a rusty old hulk back from the grave. If or when they do, they'll realize just how much work, TIME, and MONEY is involved. Why would I spend $400 to restore a $60 bike?

The 1963 Columbia, my first Classic, is still sitting in the basement, naked of paint (color came out horrid, I was going to redo it). Have I lost interest? Have I gotten sick of it? Lack of cash? Time problems? Have a I realized its pointless to restore unless you have a lady friend to give it to? Well, its probably all of those reasons. Yet being my first, I can't bear to let it go. I've owned it since 2004 or so.


----------



## Larmo63 (Jan 12, 2012)

*If you dont want a bike parted out, buy it.*

I think that if it is my bike, I can do whatever I want with it. That said, there have been instances where I've tried and tried to sell something whole just to be right with the "bicycle Gods" and it just won't budge. So, I part it out and it goes like wildfire!! I parted a bike out that I couldn't sell at all recently at a swap meet, and a guy comes by and buys the whole pile!  

Go figure. 

(I still made money on it too!)


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Jan 12, 2012)

*A simple test.*

Ok If i ask who wants to pay me 2200.00 for this complete bike.....  Ill get a few scoffs...some wows...some double takes...Some will offer under 1000.00 claiming the shipping is just too much.  All the parts are original.  50s Panthers supposedly are rare right.   Itll be appreciated by a few but i see no chance of selling it at 2200.00 ....the Evolution of the Bicycle has them valued at about 1200.00 to 2500.00 depending on the condition and color.  With a few people wanting the parts to finish their Panthers its easy to fall into temptation and part it to fuel a project that has been sitting for lack of funds....not all of us are LEON DIXONS, OR STEVE CASTELLIS....I often wonder where collectors get large ammount of funds to buy up expensive goodies anyway Family money?...good ol fashioned good business skills? Legalized roberry? who knows....all i know is that with 2 kids, and the cost of raising them leaves this popz with little money to play...So some of us are dependent on making an extra buck to get ahold of desireable stuff we really want.  In the end no one takes a bike with them to the grave...but at least we have a shot at helping others finish their projects while getting a bit richer before our time is up...I like them original looking bikes...but with the advent of the rat rod bike scene and custom builders....we never really know where our parted out parts go anyhow....So it could be a double edge sword in the long run.  For now Ill enjoy my pieced together 51 Panther....it was fun bringing it back to rider original looking status...but it could never have happend if a fellow epayer did not sell his panther.....


----------



## bricycle (Jan 12, 2012)

This was originally just a "frame", so I built a bike around it....


----------



## Larmo63 (Jan 12, 2012)

I'll bet you would love that black/white tank that a guy had up for trade here recently that was dead ass NOS PERFECT for this bike.


----------



## frankabr. (Jan 13, 2012)

*This Entire Post Is Very Sad*

Although I agree that it is necessary to part out bikes,  this post still saddens me for several reasons, which I'll list.

1.  The idea of decimating a piece of history shocks the conscience.
2.  What if the bike you're parting out is the last one of its kind or color.   Sort of like killing the last of an endangered species.
3.  What makes someone elses bike (being restored),  better than the bike you are parting out?  Have you no loyalty?   No Conscience!   Get with it man, a bike is a living breathing thing!  It has already survived this long,  it still wants to LIVE!   How would you like to be parted out?    

OH THE HUMANITY

F.A.


----------



## bikewhorder (Jan 13, 2012)

I try to save my money and only buy complete original bikes because they are a much better value in the long run. But I must admit, after you've cleaned 'em up as much as possible and taken 'em for a spin, they're not really that much fun anymore.  They're just one more thing you have to move and worry about getting damaged.  Its a sad truth that the real thrill in this hobby is finding those bits you NEED to finish that project.  That's why we behave like a pack of starving wolves whose had lamb tossed at us when a nice bike gets parted out on the classifieds.  We don't need another bike, but we do need that seat etc...  Entropy is law of the universe, were just accelerating the process.  Did we answer your question yet?


----------



## bricycle (Jan 13, 2012)

bikewhorder said:


> I try to save my money and only buy complete original bikes because they are a much better value in the long run. But I must admit, after you've cleaned 'em up as much as possible and taken 'em for a spin, they're not really that much fun anymore.  They're just one more thing you have to move and worry about getting damaged.  Its a sad truth that the real thrill in this hobby is finding those bits you NEED to finish that project.  That's why we behave like a pack of starving wolves whose had lamb tossed at us when a nice bike gets parted out on the classifieds.  We don't need another bike, but we do need that seat etc...  Entropy is law of the universe, were just accelerating the process.  Did we answer your question yet?




pretty much nailed it....


----------



## MR D (Jan 13, 2012)

Get real! You find a bike minus the correct seat. You find the seat, but you are wishy washy about installing it on that bike...because it was taken from a donor bike? It's parts. 

Why is there this sense of guilt? NO one should feel ashamed for making a bike complete from parts, simple because they are against parting them out. You can't turn back the hands of time and trace back where all these parts came from and try to reassemble all the bikes that were disassembled to make it right. It's silly. 

This is a hobby, and some even view it as a passion. Just feel good that if you know for sure that you have a completely original bike with all it's originally mounted factory pieces that you are extremely lucky to have it. 
Do with it as you feel. 

I'm about creating nice bikes, wherever the parts came from. If there ARE parts available, lets put them to use. Again, you can't turn back the hands of time. Why do you think establishments like "Memory Lane" are so vital and popular?


----------



## OldRider (Jan 13, 2012)

Someone here said we are not owners of these classic bikes, we are just the caretakers for the next generation. I wish we could all keep that in mind before we dissect complete bikes.


----------



## dungo (Jan 13, 2012)

Yes we are caretakers.  But, even though we may be seperating parts of bikes by parting them out.  We are also helping another person complete their vintage bike.  So nothing in the  "community" is lost.  Also, its not like we are just throwing the bicycles in a burning barrel and lighting them up in flames.    We are taking pieces from a bike, (that may or may not be complete), and selling to someone else, so they can complete their bike.  Even if the parts are put on to a bicycle they werent meant to be on.... 50 years down the road, that will make the hunt for that one piece that much more enjoyable, and isnt that everyones most enjoyable part of this hobby?
So even though one bike may be losing a part, another bike will always gain one. Even Steven.


----------



## MrColumbia (Jan 13, 2012)

I would like to add a couple of thoughts if I may. I don't know how many of you have worked in a bicycle factory but I have. Yes, you guessed it, Columbia. Anyway, what you see is parts...lots of parts...shelves and skids of parts. It is really the luck of the draw as to which frame a particular seat or crank or handle bar gets attached to. This is the way it was way back then as well. Those Torrington Script Handle Bars could have ended up on any one of thousands of different bikes back then. Ending up on a different frame now as long as it is the correct style is no insult to history. On the contrary it is helping to preserve it if that is what it takes to bring a correct example of a particular model back to life. 
 Yes, we all feal that knot in the pit of our stomach when someone parts out an original and complete bike that is in good shape. I know I do. If I do not anti-up and buy that bike complete I have nothing I can say about it though.
  Remember folks, this is supposed to be a fun hobby and bicycles in the end are just material objects. Try to keep life in perspective and don't get too uptight over the small details.


----------



## silvercreek (Jan 15, 2012)

When some folks have so much passion for their hobby such as restoring, collecting and riding bicycles and may not have the disposable income, they sometimes will part out a perfectly good bike in order to afford their next planned project. Others are in it just for the money. In any case it's a very common practice. There is a bicycle buiness in PA that's a good example of this.


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Jan 15, 2012)

*ok its listed..*

Lets see what happens.  Its worth that much in parts....It will not sell.  I know this.  So this is why some of us part them out.  Otherwise they sit around for a long time.


----------



## partsguy (Jan 15, 2012)

Hey guys, take a look at this website. They part out a bunch of nice old cars, but nothing I can do!

http://www.allamericanclassics.com/


----------



## BIKE AT THE MOON! (Jan 16, 2012)

*The obtuse angelic comment...*

THE OBTUSE ANGELIC COMMENT #1

It has been said and we have been told that when we enter our afterlives...
We will be given perfect bodies for our souls by our Heavenly Father.
Perfect in every way...to live forever in perfect peace.
Perfectly perfect perfection.
But who is to say that the Bicycle God will not give the Human God...
our bicycles to us in their afterlives in complete perfection?
Perfect in every way, just like they came off the assembly line in the
30's, 40's or 50's.
No scratches, No dents, No Repro Parts, No Rust, Completely Complete.
Perfectly perfect perfection.
Oh good golly gee and goody goody gumdrops, please tell me this to be
true heavenly father/bicycle father.
I can just image myself and my 1948 Two-Tone Green Schwinn B-6 both
perfect in every way, riding off into the forever sunset with a Tangerine
Slushy...unless of course I decide to part the bastard out!


----------



## BIKE AT THE MOON! (Jan 17, 2012)

*The obtuse angelic comment #2*

OBTUSE ANGELIC COMMENT #2
Apparently in Heaven, all girls bikes are boys bikes, just an FYI.
-BATM!


----------



## weyburneagle (Jul 20, 2014)

*Who are we to judge.*

For me - different bikes resonate more than others.  The degree to which I feel connected to the design or feel of a bike has a direct relationship to the value I place in that object. I own one antique bike, my Huffy Radio Bike and I consider it an important piece of art.  If I can't get the parts I need to make it complete I will use parts such as the radio, the light and even the fender as art in my home. The remaining parts I would then sell off.


----------

